# Just a quick question guys...



## kyrops (29 Aug 2005)

Just a quick question, if I were a reg force sig op posted to Edmonton,
how long could I bleed this posting out??  and I'd imagine that reg force armoured could see you posted there for your career if you wanted??  (As you can guess I'd like to stay in ED!)


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Aug 2005)

Many Sigs find themselves circulating on major bases for 7-10 years.  Cbt arms pers can spend 20+ years with their Regiments - beginning as Ptes and staying until they become RSMs (other than Advanced Courses).

It is more likely that an opportunity might present itself that you just can't refuse and off you will go...


----------



## Radop (31 Aug 2005)

I know guys that I have gone through my TQ3 and 5 with that are still in Pet or Edmonton.  Depends on you, your body (yes, two different entities) and the needs of the military.


----------



## Jason Bourne (31 Aug 2005)

I wouldn't mind spending most of my career in Edmonton... 8)

J


----------



## kyrops (31 Aug 2005)

Rad-op, what do you mean by your body exactly??  That you could get broken up after a long posting there
due to field, field and more field?? :


----------



## Radop (13 Sep 2005)

I have been in for 17 yrs with the army out of the 19 I have been in.  Your body gets broken like you said but also, and more of what I was getting at, your mind says you can do it, but your body just won't!!! :crybaby:  Good example is the 6' wall.  It was easy when I was 21 but now, it is a lot more difficult.


----------

